# Working WiFi tether with Gingerbread?



## Piercing Heavens

Does any one know of a working WiFi tether that is working as intended with the gingerbread build?


----------



## jlehman

I've been using Open Garden Wifi Tether with no problems


----------



## Money Mike

Wifi tether 3.0 pre12 is working great for me.


----------



## skatastic

I was using open garden but switched to wifi tether b/c it supports infrastructure mode instead of just ad-hoc.


----------



## shrike1978

detele me......


----------



## wrightperspective

Piercing Heavens said:


> Does any one know of a working WiFi tether that is working as intended with the gingerbread build?


If you use the wifi tether app (Not available in the market), go to settings>change device-profile and choose the Samsung Fascinate. Should work.


----------



## KidIcarus

I've had great success with wifi tether version 3.0 beta 12.

Newer versions of wifi tether require a reboot if you enable tethering, disable it, then try to enable it again. This version does not have that issue.

settings: 
- device profile: Samsung fascinate
- setup method: auto


----------



## skatastic

Here's the link to wifi tether http://code.google.com/p/android-wifi-tether/downloads/detail?name=wifi_tether_v3_1-beta2.apk&can=2&q=


----------



## Money Mike

KidIcarus said:


> I've had great success with wifi tether version 3.0 beta 12.
> 
> Newer versions of wifi tether require a reboot if you enable tethering, disable it, then try to enable it again. This version does not have that issue.
> 
> settings:
> - device profile: Samsung fascinate
> - setup method: auto


I have it set up as an epic 4g and it works just fine...


----------



## sleekgeek

http://code.google.c..._v3_0-pre12.apk


----------



## cb894121

I've been using barnacle wifi and it works great.... 4g > library wifi


----------

